

Barcamp Tour 2011 - dh
http://barcamptour.com

======
roberte3
I'm going to say a strong NO to this, and I strongly advise others to do so as
well.

The thing about sponsorships of things like barcamps and heck any other event
is the fact that you negotiate what you give up for the money.

Here they are asking for EVERYTHING, and not saying exactly what they are
going to give up, for the 'privilege' of having them stop by... Do I give you
the names of all of my attendees? How about their names and email addresses so
you can spam the hell out the my 'entrepreneurial community'.

And don't even get me started on the mealy-mouthed help you solve your
'biggest pain point'. Which one exactly? Every event has its on hard pain
point, but for the most part its finding a good venue. Sponsors are easy,
usually I have to tell a bunch that I don't want them anywhere near my event.

(Organizer of three barcamps, twenty two startup hackathons, a startup
conference, startup weekend, burning man 'decom' parties).

~~~
jckay
Robert - not sure i understand the strong negative reaction?

Have you had any experience or interaction with these 3 brands? Is there any
precedent that would lead you to think we would want names & emails, or have
any intent of spamming anyone for that matter? The reason the 3 of us choose
to join forces on this project is because we all try and engage with
entrepreneurs, not market at them.

I am sorry if you have had a negative experience in the past with sponsors,
but this offer my friend is a genuine one. Last year we attended multiple
BarCamps and had an absolute blast, the feedback that we got from the
communities was overwhelming appreciation and hope that we would come back
again next year.

We are not asking for everything, in fact we only want to be involved with
what you need help with. I think its so AMAZING that you have such
overwhelming support from sponsors in your community, but in our experience
there are still tons of barcamps struggling to solve a few pain points. Or in
some cases (like BC Charlotte), they don't even want our monetary support but
just wanted us to come participate and meet their community.

The bottom line is, this is something new and we are going to make mistakes &
learn as we go. All i know is that we want to find a way to make barcamps even
more awesome...and i hope people are willing to work with us to help make that
possible.

Jonathan

~~~
roberte3
The crux of the problem is the following: 1) You don't say what your giving
_anywhere_. a) You don't say anything about what organizers pain points are,
or how your going to solve them. 2) The goal of all sponsors is develop their
brand. Engage with customers etc. However the problem is that sponsors are
antithetical to the origins of barcamp(s) which sprung out of the communities
disgust with a large sponsored event. (Foocamp).

As a result of two I have developed a _LOT_ of rules and regulations depending
on the event of what we have to sell. And honestly if I could get away without
sponsorships I would.

There is the old Winston Churchill story. Winston to women at party ” Would
you sleep with me for $1,000,000 ?” Women “Why Winston I would indeed.”
Winston ” Would you sleep with me for $10?” Women ” What kind of women do you
take me for?” Winston ” We have already ascertained what kind of women you are
now we are mearly deciding on a price.”

As a result, I demand a high price for my virtue.

------
briancrumley
Barcamp Philly all the way! I've attended for the last several years and it
consistently pulls in several hundred people from up and down the east coast.
With that many people the sessions are plentiful and diverse. Not to mention
they throw killer after parties! Come check it out!

~~~
sbullis
Absolutely! Really great group of people running BarCamp Philly. We talked to
Alex and the tour will definitely be stopping in Philly - gotta check out
these killer after parties.

~~~
jptoto
We do our best!

------
ariscreates
Tampa is soo on the list!

~~~
jckay
Ha! Tampa was one of the BarCamps which inspired this...did you see the post
on Grasshopper Group which talked about it?
[http://grasshoppergroup.com/barcamp-tour-2011-grasshopper-
gr...](http://grasshoppergroup.com/barcamp-tour-2011-grasshopper-group-
mailchimp-wufoo/)

------
xsltuser2010
Rotating text by 3 degrees is the new marquee (or blink ?).

